# parachord sunglass strap w/ logo



## moyehow (Jul 19, 2011)

Thought i would try to make one with my logo in the strap.


----------



## wvdawg (Jul 19, 2011)

Neat!


----------



## the r.o.c. (Jul 19, 2011)

good job,  ive made several for guys, i find them a little to thick. but thats just me.


----------



## GOoutdoors (Jul 24, 2011)

Great work!


----------

